# Greetings from Finland!



## Emmi (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi!

I'm soon 19-year-old girl (I have a birthday tomorrow ) and I live in Finland. I'm happy when I found this comfortable horse forum!

I have own Icelandic horse called Nakki and Lapland Reindeer Dog named Seita. I spend time with them, read books and photograph in free time.

Sorry my English, hopefully you understand something about my writing 

Ps. I would like to email friend(s). My address is [email protected] .

Here are pictures of "the stars of my life":









_Nakki is 18-year-old Icelandic gelding. He is very kind, reliable and energetic horse. He loves food, jumping obstacles and hiking in the forest _









_Seita is 1-year-old Lapland Reindeer Dog. She is playful and always glad dog who likes to shepherd our horses _


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome and Happy Birthday for tomorrow 
Your horse is adorable I just want to hug it


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum! 

One of my very good friends lives in Finland as well.


----------



## Emmi (Nov 14, 2010)

RedTree: Thank you! I can give him a hug from you 

kitten_Val: Thanks! That's nice


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Pretty 'Hevonen' =) I love Icelandics. Cute dog, too.

Welcome to the forum and happy birthday.


----------



## Emmi (Nov 14, 2010)

Reiterin said:


> Pretty 'Hevonen' =) I love Icelandics. Cute dog, too.
> 
> Welcome to the forum and happy birthday.


Thank you


----------



## Bonanza ChasinChrome (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome! Happy birthday! I am new as well, only joined a couple of weeks ago. I love Icelandics but have not had the chance to ride one yet. There are not many in my area of the US. I had a pen pal from Finland when I was in school, but we lost contact when we both went off to university. Love the dog as well, such a pretty face.


----------



## Emmi (Nov 14, 2010)

Bonanza ChasinChrome said:


> Welcome! Happy birthday! I am new as well, only joined a couple of weeks ago. I love Icelandics but have not had the chance to ride one yet. There are not many in my area of the US. I had a pen pal from Finland when I was in school, but we lost contact when we both went off to university. Love the dog as well, such a pretty face.


Thank you! Nice to hear that you had a pen pal from here  I had a pen pal from UK but we also lost contact when I went to secondary school. I hope that you can sometimes ride Icelandic. I would like to sometimes go to watch horse races because we don't have here in Finland :/


----------



## Soul (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome! I'm new here myself. love your horse and I fell in love with your dog! So cute!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome horselover! Your horse and dog are both exceptionally beautiful! I have never seen such a dog like that before. Wonderful!

Your English is just fine, don't worry . We understand you perfectly.

I rode an icelandic horse once. very energetic!


----------



## Emmi (Nov 14, 2010)

Nakki and Seita send thanks you 

Soul: Thank you and welcome too!

tinyliny: Thank you and nice that you understand my english  Many Icelandics are very energetic. Sometimes Nakki is lazy in riding field but in forest he has so much energy that I just try to stay in the saddle


----------

